
Dozens in Russia imprisoned for social media likes, reposts - prostoalex
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/0274242811894097a9d79f789002aab0/dozens-russia-imprisoned-social-media-likes-reposts
======
meira
54 in a year? Is less than people arrested in USA for the same reason, with
the pretext of terrorism. I'm probably profiles just for saying this.

~~~
zzalpha
Let's just pretend for the moment that what you wrote isn't totally
fabricated, and let me ask you this: how is that relevant? Does US
misbehaviour make Russian misbehaviour suddenly acceptable? Are we now to be
impressed if our leaders manage to be no worse than their peers?

~~~
gonvaled
Not, but it is relevant that there are so many Russian bashing reports in the
media, while your system is probably as much crooked as theirs is.

Which is of course just a confirmation of how completely rotted your system
is, how much you think your system is superior without any real proof, and how
much you have fallen to western propaganda.

Did that get me flagged for the NSA already, or do I need to try harder?

